# Possible Slipped Tendon



## Dixiegirl904 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I have a 3 day old Jubilee Orpington with a possible slipped tendon, I have seen/dealt with splay leg but never a slipped tendon issue? Is it worth trying and if so how?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whether its worth it is up to you. 

Carefully examine both legs by running your fingers around them. Do you feel a long hard line running down the outside of one leg but not the other? That's the tendon that is misplaced. This takes two people, one to secure the bird, the other to try to roll the tendon back in to place. You could try wrapping it in towel but I'm not sure if you can keep it quiet enough.

Have tape ready, for this duct tape is probably the best. Place the end of the tape on the side the tendon wants to move in and lightly wrap it around the leg. Measure the tape, make sure it isn't too wide or too long. Trying to reduce the size when already in place is a real pain.

I did a little reading on slipped tendon a couple of months ago. Some of these are defects and can never be fixed permanently.


----------



## Dixiegirl904 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you and yes, that is exactly how I would describe it, I can feel a long hard line on the inside of her right leg and her left leg is perfectly fine, so I straighten it out as if she were stretching and I rolled it back behind the hock joint, then taped it with medical tape, we shall see how this works!! Prayers and wish us luck, this will be my first attempt. At this type of thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did it once years ago. To say its hard to do on a Silkie with feathered legs is putting it mildly. She did fine for several months then one day I walked in to the coop and there she was with the leg messed up again. I didn't attempt a fix this time, I took her to my vet and had her put down.


----------

